# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Spa recommendations / experiences

## nmilne

Howdy ... I'm looking at installing an in ground dual zone swim spa and just wanted to find out what people's experiences have been with the suppliers around melbourne. 
I've found three that look like what I'm after: 
<!-- m -->http://www.sparite.com.au/platinum-aquazone.html<!-- m --> 
<!-- m -->http://www.maaxspa.com.au/swim-spa-range.asp?page=443<!-- m --> 
<!-- m -->http://www.ssp4spas.com.au/swim_spas/olympic.php<!-- m --> 
I've heard at least one bad story of after sales support/warranty issues with one of these suppliers. Be interested to hear any other experiences, both positive and negative.

----------


## commodorenut

I'm in Sydney, not Melbourne, but these things are generally sold Oz-wide. 
I had a warranty issue with mine that was very poorly handled, and dodged by the 'distributor' (a pool company selling them) until the warranty expired, and then they basically said "go jump, there was no prob before the warranty ran out, we can organise a service call at your expense...."  When I went back to the manufacturer (one of the 3 on your list) I was told to see the people I bought it off..... 
Luckily I kept a diary of the countless phone calls made (never returned) and copies of registered letters.  Only when I finally won out with a court order, did I find that the spares for my model were no longer supported. 
I ended up fixing it myself, with a single 1/4 stainless steel SHCS and nut.  
I don't think the brand is the issue, more the distributor.  My only advice would be to ascertain the future supply of spare parts, and reasonable prices on spares.

----------


## leeton

I have a Maax Spa...bought it about 10 years ago...had a little trouble with delivery time, but after speaking to the owner..was quickly rectified...and the spa is still going with no problems except the fact it is filthy.
And my mate up the road has a Maax Spa also...his is a swim spa...I think he had a few issues early on too...with various stuff...but seems to be very happy with it. However I think his is pretty difficult to keep his water right, compared to my normal 8 seater...might be just the way we maintain and treat it...but worth a mention. Good luck...that is a hell of a spa.

----------

